# Ryan's "Stab this last bit of fat IN THE FACE!" Journal



## Justshyofit (Apr 20, 2007)

Hey Folks,
Im pretty much new to the forum (first day) but it looked like a good place to start if I wanted to get into shape, so let me tell you about myself:

        Im 19 years old from San Clemente, CA. Throughout most of my life I had always been a little bit "Fleshy" but my frame was somewhat small so I would be labeled "skinny fat" or so, but finally started to see some results in high school when I lost some weight. Just recently about 2 weeks ago, I did a liquid diet for 16 days and lost 25 pounds (im pretty sure I lost some muscle, but also lost a ton of fat) And so now ive been gettin back into the swing of things like tryin to lift, eatin more than 3 times a day and ya know that whole thing! 

       My goal as of right now, 4/20/07 (haha), is to lose my last bit of fat, im not too interested in gaining muscle mass (it would be ok) but if i had to choose one or the other, itd be to lose the fat. Take a moment now to view my pictures, I took them today.....


Please dont flame me if I dont LOOK like I need to lose fat, but up close....I do. *Visually*, I want to be able to wear a white shirt (haha), and for that fat pouch at the bottom of my abs to be smaller, not poke out as much, so you dont see it busting thru the shirt! my *Ultimate* goal would be able to completely relax my stomach and still being trimmed down looking....again the pictures dont do justice for what it really is 

Im not too keen on packing on beef but a little would be cool, as long as it doesnt sacrifice potential for fat loss, my goals in order are:

1) LOSE FAT
2) GAIN SOME BEEF
3) MAINTAIN
4) ...thats about it

I do have some theories, in that everybodys fat loss journey is different because of genetics and what not, idk all the scientific evidence, but thats what I believe, for example, one man could see progress working out 2 times a week when another guy has to do it 5 times etc...

Another example: I read Tom Venuto's Ebook, which was good and all, and when I got to the water section, he mentioned about drinking some 10-13 glasses of water a day.....well If i did that which i have done in the past, my waist size blows up at least 2 inches, and doesnt go back to normal size until I wake up the next day 

My waist size is 30.5, my goal is to gain a little muscle but to loose the last bit of fat on me!

Can you guys give me some basic truths about fat loss that are basically universal truths *i.e.: Never do this kind of cardio, or never eat thsi in the morning, or never eat this at night! These nuggets of truth would be fantastic!

For the most part I will be following Tom Venuto's Workout/Nutrition plan, but if you guys could fill me in on the paragraph right above this one, kudos/

and also just general support would be great, thanks mates


----------



## Justshyofit (Apr 20, 2007)

Also, a few questions I need answered STAT:

1) Is Fasted Cardio the most effective form of cardio? If not, then when?

2) Should I eat right before or after I lift?

3) Where can I find those body fat measurers, the calipers if you will?

4) Moderate/High Intensity Cardio vs. HIIT, which is more effective for fat burn/muscle maintainence?


----------



## Jodi (Apr 20, 2007)

Welcome aboard.

A couple things I want to mention and then I won't say them again.  If you start with a healthy diet and exercise program, at your age, your body will naturally lean itself out.  What I'm trying to say is there is no reason to try to continue losing fat where you could recomp instead.  Recomp will add muscle and lean you out.

Ok with that being said, I'll answer your questions.

1.  No its not the most effective.  Reason is because your body is catabolic when its fasted.  Cardio increases that and the last thing you want to be is catabolic.  This is when you will lose muscle which in turn lowers your metabolism.  Something you don't want to happen.  Cardio should be done on it's on day or 2nd best would be after your lifting.

2.  Both - you want to eat something 30-60 mins before you lift and again immediately after you lift.  Please read the nutrition forum for advice on what to eat

3.  You can get calipers here:  Accu-Measure Body Fat Calipers

4. HIIT is by far more effective for muscle preservation as well as fat burning.  My suggestion would be 2 days of HIIT and 1-2 days of moderate/high intensity cardio


----------



## Justshyofit (Apr 20, 2007)

I know this may be a lot to ask but could you describe what body recomposition really is? Its hard to believe its just adding muscle...or maybe it is.....

or to save you the trouble, if u maybe have an article pre-written that i could read


----------



## Jodi (Apr 20, 2007)

It's quite simple.......as Lyle McDonald put it:  





> Body composition refers to the amounts of various tissues (muscle, fat, organs. bone, etc) in the body.  Bodyrecomposition refers to changing the proportions of each, usually with the goal of less fat, more muscle, or some combination of the two.


----------



## NordicNacho (Apr 20, 2007)

you live right by trestles Im jealous.  surf all day you'll get lean.  Also stop eating at Pedros


----------



## Justshyofit (Apr 20, 2007)

Jodi said:


> It's quite simple.......as Lyle McDonald put it:



I understand, but what was different about this and my goal to lose fat? Is he talking about concentrating on losing one or the other at seperate times? haha sorry for bein a pain in the ass, I was just wonderin 




NordicNacho said:


> you live right by trestles Im jealous.  surf all day you'll get lean.  Also stop eating at Pedros



HAHAHAHA yeah I live literally a quarter mile from it, its pretty sick haha AND I live right next to Pedros....man I havent gone there in a while


----------



## Jodi (Apr 20, 2007)

By trying to do a recomp you are adding muscle AND losing bodyfat.  IMO that would be a better goal for you than simply losing fat first.


----------



## Justshyofit (Apr 20, 2007)

hell yeah, thats much better than just losin fat...

Im assuming just by a healthy nutrition plan and a good weight lifting plan I can achieve this yeah?


----------



## Justshyofit (Apr 22, 2007)

4-17-07
Goal: Body Recomp (emphasis on Fat Loss)

Every Morning: Semi-Fasted Cardio (1/2 Whey with water)

*Nutrition Plan (Deficit)*
2000 Calories
Carbs: 1050cal/262g
Protein: 650cal/162g
Fats: 300cal/75g

*Per Meal*
5 meals per day
Carbs: 210cal/52.5g
Protein: 130cal/32.5
Fats: 60cal/15g
Cals: 400cal/meal

Meal:
Oatmeal - 1/2 cup - 150cal, C27g, P5g, F2.5g
1 Apple - 80cal, C21g, P.5g
6 Egg whites - 102cal, C2g, P21g, F0g
1 egg yolk - 55cal, C.5g, P2.5g, F4.5g
total: 387cal, C50.5g, P29g


Meal :
Chicken - 4.5oz - 132cal, C0g, P30g, F1g
Brown Rice - (1 cup) - 218cal, C46g, P4.5g, F1.5g)
Salad - 3 cups (loose) - 45cal, C9g
Total: 395cal, C55g, P34.5g

Meal (Breakfast):
Shredded Mini Wheats - 24 biscuits - 200cal, C48g, P6g, F1g
Soy Milk - 110cal, C8g, P7g, F5g
Chicken - 3oz, 88cal, C0g, P20g, F.5g
Total: 398cal, C56g, P33g

Meal (2nd)
Chicken - 4.25oz - 124cal, C0g, P29g
Brown Rice - 1 cup - 216cal, C45g, P5g
1/2 Apple - 80cal, C21g, P.5g
Total: 420cal, C66g, P34.5

Meal :
Chicken - 4oz - 117cal, C0g, P27g, F1g
Brown Rice - (1 cup) - 218cal, C46g, P4.5g, F1.5g)
Salad - 3 cups (loose) - 45cal, C9g
Total: 380cal, C55g, P31.5g

Grande Hot Chocolate  - cut brown rice in half

1/2 Scoop of Whey before running - 60cal, C5g, P8.5

Workout: P/RR/S - Push/Pull/Legs

Monday: Push
Tuesday: Cardio
Wednesday: Pull
Thursday: Cardio
Friday: Legs
Saturday: Cardio
Sunday: OFF

What do you think guys, since im puttin the emphasis on cardio, with a cal. deficit, do you still think thats too much cardio? Afterall, Im just trying to stab my last bit of fat right IN THE FACE!!!!


----------



## Double D (Apr 22, 2007)

At your age, I think you are probably active enough. just be careful doing to much cardio since it can actually tear down muscle to use for energy. Trust me on this, your body will look much better with muscle and a bit of fat than no muscle and no fat.

Jodi is leading you in the right direction.


----------



## Justshyofit (Apr 22, 2007)

Ahh Forgot

*Cardio:*
Fasted Cardio: 30-45 min. Low Intensity

On Off Days:
2 days of 30-45 min. Moderate/High Intensity
1 day of HIIT for 30 min.

*Weight Lifting:*
_week 1: power_

Push:
-dumbell bench press...3 x 4-6
-incline press...3 x 4-6
-weighted dips...2 x 4-6
-skull crush...2 x 4-6
-single arm dumbell extension...1-2 x 4-6

Pull:
-rack deadlift...3 x 3-6
-bent row...3 x 4-6
-CG seated row...2-3 x 4-6
-barbell curl...2 x 4-6
-preacher curl...2 x 4-6
-hammer curl...1-2 x 4-6

If any of you guys Do Push/Pull/Legs with the P/RR/S system can you please post it? I need Ideas 

PS- What do you guys think of it all?


----------



## Justshyofit (Apr 22, 2007)

Ok so what about No cardio on weight days, and maybe a fasted cardio and moderate/high cardio in the evening? and nothin on sundays also?


----------



## Justshyofit (Apr 22, 2007)

....or no fasted cardio?

haha


----------



## Double D (Apr 22, 2007)

I think your thinking to much about cardio. Start with something like that, and montior your body. If your losing more than 1lb a week up the cals.


----------



## goob (Apr 23, 2007)

Justshyofit said:


> Ahh Forgot
> 
> 
> If any of you guys Do Push/Pull/Legs with the P/RR/S system can you please post it? I need Ideas
> ...


 
Much the same as me - the 6 day training plan - push, pull, legs & 3 x cardio.  Also would like to see the P/RR/S regime integrated. Don't know enough about it, I think Akira did it in his journal.


----------



## Justshyofit (Apr 23, 2007)

Anyone with push, pull, legs routine w/ P/RR/S experience - Is this weight training routine ok?


----------



## goob (Apr 24, 2007)

Below is a template of what Danchubz gave me as a push/pull/legs routine, although I have modified some exersices in pull and legs day.
Works grand for me....

What about a Push/Pull/Legs split

Below is a template of what u could do:

Push:

-Bench Press x 4
-Dips (WG) x 2
-BB Military Press x 3
-DB Lat Raise x 2
-CGBP X 3

Pull:

- Deadlifts x 4
- Pull Up's x 3
- B/O Row x 2
- Seated Row x 2
- T- Bar Row

Legs:

- Squats x 4
- Bulgarian Squats x 3
- Leg Ext x 2
- DB Sumo squats


----------



## Justshyofit (Apr 26, 2007)

So far everything has been going pretty well, for the most part. Its been about 4 days, The training has been Good overall, but the diet is what im concerned about, I guess because I have no assurance that it is the best diet possible to blast my last stand of fat off, but im eating a lot healthier than before and thats a big plus. My waist size although has gotten bigger and at grabbing the waist, it feels a little "chubbier" How long does it take you guys to really see/feel a difference in a new diet? Is it normal to experience what I am experiencing?


----------



## Double D (Apr 27, 2007)

Oh fasted cardio is a horrible idea.


----------

